# ** smart repairs Glasgow area **



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Wife's 2 month old car got scratched on the boot lid. I've painted it, wet sanded it, painted it again, wet sanded it. Its looking alot better, but needs painted. 

I also managed to strike through the clear coat next to another smaller scratch next to the registration plate. Paint was thin, not alot of working area, and not enough product on the spot pad with the rotary. :wall:

Anyway, has anyone used any smart repair people in Glasgow area, or any of the below?

http://www.spectrumscotland.co.uk/

http://www.autosmartglasgow.co.uk/

http://www.smartrepairpro.co.uk/


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your problems Donnyboy.

A colleague has had ChipsAway in Cumberland Street carry out a repair to the front bumper of his Estoril Blue BMW M135i and the work is very good in my opinion and pretty much undetectable to my ageing eyes. 

Hope this helps and good luck! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks Alan.

Its a deep scratch, but wanted to give it a go to calm it down abit for now.

Been reading on a few sites about the guy below. Is it him?

http://chipsaway.co.uk/keith-malley/


----------



## stevier88 (Nov 5, 2015)

+1 for chips away. Had someone clip my front bumper and quarter panel, needed a respray. Couldn't even tell it was done and service was spot on.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

stevier88 said:


> +1 for chips away. Had someone clip my front bumper and quarter panel, needed a respray. Couldn't even tell it was done and service was spot on.


Could you let me know what kind of cost was involved. Was it a mobile guy? How long did it take?

The bit I need is about a foot square. Car is pearl white which might bump price up.

PM if you want.


----------



## stevier88 (Nov 5, 2015)

donnyboy said:


> Could you let me know what kind of cost was involved. Was it a mobile guy? How long did it take?
> 
> The bit I need is about a foot square. Car is pearl white which might bump price up.
> 
> PM if you want.


£300 for the front bumper and passenger quarter panel. Dropped it about 9 and picked it up at 5 that day. Colour match was also perfect as well which I was concerned about as I heard sepang is difficult to match. Also got a warrenty for the work.

I believe they can come out to you depending on the damage but obviously that was out for me since the bumper had to come off.

They also fixed a small dent in the drivers door when someone dinged it, took it to Audi who said right away £1k min damage. Chips away done it for £120 and again you can't tell anything happened.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

donnyboy said:


> Thanks Alan.
> 
> Its a deep scratch, but wanted to give it a go to calm it down abit for now.
> 
> ...


No, not the guy you've linked to Donny.

Apparently the Chipsaway I referred to above has move from Cumberland Street to somewhere close to Scotland Street, just near the M74 exit.

Alan W


----------

